# iaido and jodo videos



## Ken Morgan (Sep 4, 2009)

I meant to put this up a while ago. 

There is a group of clips my Sensei and some of our dojo mates practicing. Not intended for instruction, but I do use them for reference myself. We have seitei iai, MJER iai and seitei jodo.

Though it was done two and a half years ago, and to my eyes today, Im much, much more practiced today, there is one video of me. (May 4, 2007, SDK practice video Dave, Mark, Ken) Im the one in the front, on the right.

Enjoy. 

http://sdksupplies.com/cat_video_download.html


----------

